# Work in Italy and Visas



## B.Shortland (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I recently graduated with a Modern Languages degree and I'm currently looking for work in Italy. 
On LinkedIn I'm currently looking at jobs such as receptionist, waiter, translator, tour guide and English teacher but I don't have a lot of work experience (due to having just graduated) and it seems like most teaching jobs require extra certificates.

Does anyone know where I would be able to find some form of work or traineeship that values a native English speaker that also speaks Spanish at an advanced level and Italian at an intermediate level?

I'm also a 22 year old UK citizen and I realise I would need a visa. If there is any extra information you would like to know, please feel free to ask.

Thank you,
Bradley


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

B.Shortland said:


> I recently graduated with a Modern Languages degree and I'm currently looking for work in Italy.
> On LinkedIn I'm currently looking at jobs such as receptionist, waiter, translator, tour guide and English teacher but I don't have a lot of work experience (due to having just graduated) and it seems like most teaching jobs require extra certificates.





B.Shortland said:


> I'm also a 22 year old UK citizen and I realise I would need a visa.


Generally employers are not interested in hiring foreigners who require work permits for low level positions; especially when there are sufficient local candidates. 

You should start by researching Italian work permits to determine whether or not you meet the minimum requirements for a work permit. I suspect that it would not even be possible to obtain a work permit for many of the positions to which you are applying.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

B.Shortland said:


> receptionist, waiter, translator, tour guide and English teacher


Hotel jobs will tend to require a diploma from a hotel school. Translator will require accreditation. Teacher teaching credentials. 

I'd think about an UK company that you could start with in the UK and then maybe transfer to Italy. Likely your best bet.


----------



## ksbook26 (5 mo ago)

B.Shortland said:


> Hello everyone, I recently graduated with a Modern Languages degree and I'm currently looking for work in Italy. On LinkedIn I'm currently looking at jobs such as receptionist, waiter, translator, tour guide and English teacher but I don't have a lot of work experience (due to having just graduated) and it seems like most teaching jobs require extra certificates. Does anyone know where I would be able to find some form of work or traineeship that values a native English speaker that also speaks Spanish at an advanced level and Italian at an intermediate level? I'm also a 22 year old UK citizen and I realise I would need a visa. If there is any extra information you would like to know, please feel free to ask. Thank you, Bradley


 Not sure if you have considered building a business of your own using a platform like Italki, since you teach and know different languages. It is not a quick solution as it takes time to build a client base but it sidesteps needing to be sponsored by an Italian firm or business. You'd still need a visa to live in Italy but if you could jumpstart your income this way it's possible you could get a digital nomad visa.


----------

